# Martin Mariner PBM-5a Retracts



## TimB (Nov 20, 2008)

G'day All
Yep another Aussie!!
Can anyone help me with the operation of the retracts used by the Martin Mariner PBM-5a?? I'm making a 1/12(W/S 118") flying rc model and cant find out anything about them. Any help would be appreciated.
This is my first post on this great forum and I was introduced to it by Ron Handgraaf, Thanks mate.
Cheers from Oz
TimB


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2008)

Not from me unfortunately. 1/12th of my most favorite seaplane! I want pics of the build. That's not a request. That's a demand.

Oh... and welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## TimB (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Matt308
Jeeese demands already!!!!????
Have attached a few pics some show the model as is,others show what it should look like and the old grainy pic is the Mariner my parents purchased as war surplus after WWW11.
Twelve Mariners were sent to Australia as PBM-3M transports, this one was 
A70-6. Unfortunately, as usally happens, it got cut up and scrapped eventually.
The top photo's are of the Mariner at PIMA museum, if anyone can work out how this system works please let me KNOW!!!! The small drag link obviously pulls the leg up but what locks it down??? Doe's anyone live near PIMA to help get some info as this is the only surviving Mariner world wide.Definately need to know whats on the inside of the retract unit.

Cheers from OZ


----------



## TimB (Nov 21, 2008)

Oops looks like some pics didn't upload!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2008)

Not to worry, Tim B, what's shown so far is more than impressive! Going to be fantastic when finished. Post a progress thread in the modelling section.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep I agree with Airframes.And welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2008)

G'day Tim, welcome mate. The model looks great! I remember seeing part of a Mariner fuselage at Goolwa airfield several years back. I wonder where that ended up?


----------



## TimB (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the welcome guy's
I will have another go at uploading the correct pics shortly. I hope to get back to the Mariner build soon but as I'm permanent night shift nowadays it might take a while but I'll see how we go,would love to have it finished though.
One other thing about the build the original designer (he's past on)calls for +3 degrees of washout not at the wing tip but in at the engine nacelle, any idea why? I was told it may be because of the type of landings the real aircraft made employing high AOA stall landings, known as Dumbo landings. So I'm not sure if this is correct or not.Surely we still have some PBY pilots out there??!!
Anyway I will post more as my Knowledge tree grows.
As for the fuselage in South OZ not sure where it is now or if it's still there.
As things go Ballarat air museum had a complete fuselage and Moorabbin air museum had wings.. did they get together...NO.. Ballarat cut the cockpit out of theirs and moorabbin sectioned their wing from LE to TE for a sample of the structure and they both scrapped what was left!!!
Ohh well....

Cheers from OZ
TimB
Ps My original Mariner photo is too large too upload..Dammm!! but here it is resized.
Thanks for the info Airframes


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, TimB. Yep, just what we need..... another Digger !

The model looks great. Hope you find what you need on the retracts.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi again, Tim B. If you haven't got a photo editing suite, Wurger suggested to me to get Irfanview. You can download it for free, and it's p**s easy to use. I've got a few different editing systems, but I always use the Irfanview for re-sizing etc. Thought I'd just let you know.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome,Enjoy the place


----------



## cesarnogueira (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi , did you find a retracts that is able to do the 180 degrees travel for the Mariner?
Best,
Cesaru


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2014)

The post is over 5 years old and Tim B has not been around since. Doubtful you will get a response from him.


----------

